# Pomade Insanity



## Moka (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been trying to formulate a pomade (hair) recipe for some time. I wasn't happy with so I just started from scratch. I didn't want to do a massive undertaking so I started with a minimal base and will multiply the ingredients once I hit the mark. My recipe consists of 

6 oz. Shea Butter
2 oz. Coconut Cream Oil
4 oz. Flax Seed Gel (steeped the seeds to make my own)

I melted everything down and after whipping with my mixer I still wasn't happy with the consistency so I melted it down again and added 1.5 oz. of em wax. Threw it in the freezer took it out and whipped it. It was absolutely lovely and looked like a heavy whipping cream with lush peaks, that was until the ice cold glass bowl sent it to a stiff grave. It melts on contact but it looks like frozen butter or cool whip and very brittle yet it melts with warmth. I am trying to get the consistency of Vaseline or close to it without adding petroleum or mineral oil. A glossy creamy base if that makes sense.  I am going insane trying to get this. I am wondering if I should just nix the shea altogether? Can anyone add some expertise?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, a Vaseline-type dressing can be as simple as:

1 part beeswax
4 parts fat/oil

So, your recipe could be:

1 oz. beeswax
2 oz. shea butter or liquid shea
2 oz. coconut oil or liquid lanolin

Melt together, slowly stir with a spoon until cooled down.

The fats/oils can be anything as long as they total 4 oz.
Most "gels" are water-based and wouldn't be appropriate in
Vaseline.

I have a "Pomade" recipe in Elaine White's "Super Forumulas" book
that is:

1 ounce (weight) beeswax
4 ounces (weight) lanolin
Fragrant essential oil (optional)

Melt together, stir slowly until the mixture cools.


----------



## Moka (Sep 16, 2009)

So lanolin is the only thing that will give me that glossy texture? I was trying to avoid using it.


----------

